# cooking gloves



## mano (Nov 21, 2012)

Are there special rubber or latex gloves pro kitchen folks use? I've seen them in videos, white, yellow and blue. Where do you get them?


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 21, 2012)

Just use latex or nitrile gloves. I hate the vinyl ones.

You can buy the same thing at Big Lots, Walmart, Home Depot, etc.
-AJ


----------



## Kyle (Nov 21, 2012)

I think Costco is pretty hard to beat when it comes to price and quality. The cheap gloves you can get at restaurant supply places are pretty bad quality and tend to rip.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 21, 2012)

I find the black ones we sometimes get creepy, especially when working a buffet.

-AJ


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 21, 2012)

nitrile is what all the biologists i know use.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 1, 2012)

I likey gloves long time.


----------

